# Car Mag scoops details on 2014 BMW Z2 - New entry level roadster



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

BMW moved it's Z roadster series up market (price wise) some with the introductions of the Z4 and again with the second iteration of the Z4. This leaves room in the market for a lower end "basic" roasters from Munich. Car Magazine reports -



> company is readying a new Z2 to launch it back in to the affordable sports car heartland. Because the Z4 coupe-convertible moved upmarket, it's left a gap for a simpler, purer Z3 successor. Here is CAR's scoop dossier on the new Z2, brought to life with our latest artist's renderings......
> 
> The Z2 will definitely be a soft-top roadster. Better still, it will almost certainly not be front-wheel drive. But now Munich R&D types are working out whether a classic RWD matrix would work best, or whether to gamble a new 4wd platform.


Read the full story and let us know what you think -

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/Secret...BMW-Z2-2014the-entry-level-roadster-revealed/


----------



## Killjoy (May 13, 2009)

I would think applying an AWD system would needlessly raise the cost of the Z2. Which is presumably, what they are trying to lower here.


----------



## Edgy36-39 (Jan 29, 2008)

Those details keep changing. Rumors have been around for a long time, no official word. BMW Blog from January:
http://www.bmwblog.com/2011/01/21/rendering-bmw-z2-comes-back-to-focus/


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

If the new car follows the current line of thinking at BMWNA, it will have AWD, iDrive, power sunvisors, and will weigh 4,000 pounds....


----------



## Jashley73 (Mar 28, 2011)

Fast Bob said:


> If the new car follows the current line of thinking at BMWNA, it will have AWD, iDrive, power sunvisors, and will weigh 4,000 pounds....


 Sounds like an Audi... What a shame.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Fast Bob said:


> If the new car follows the current line of thinking at BMW AG, it will have AWD, iDrive, power sunvisors, will weigh 4,000 pounds, and be on the same platform as the MINI Countryman


Fixed your post.

Might as well buy a Golf Cabrio

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/News/S...lkswagen-Golf-Cabrio-first-officila-pictures/


----------

